# Saddle slipping back



## Silver Connemara (20 March 2018)

Hi
looking for some advice on a saddle slipping back
i have just got a new horse  and when I have been riding the saddle just slips back
Sunny doesnt wear a martingale or breastplate. 
Sunny came to me really fit, he has a low wither and I have only had him a week so was wondering if that may have an effect. 
He wears a simple girth and was wearing a stud girth at his last home. 
I think the saddle fits...
was thinking a breastplate may help. 
Thanks for any advice
Silver Connemara


----------



## Red-1 (20 March 2018)

Personally for me a breastplate is an emergency measure, and should not be used as the way to stop a saddle slipping. If they are used for this then they pull back on the shoulders and are not comfortable. 

I would have the saddle fit re-checked.


----------



## Mkw (20 March 2018)

Absolutely agree with the above. Get the saddle checked out and refitted and see if that doesn't do the trick. Breastplates are great for preventing slipping in emergencies, but when just doing basic work the saddle really should stay in place by itself.


----------



## Silver Connemara (20 March 2018)

Sorry forgot to mention that This didn&#8217;t happen at previous home, but the owner used a different girth


----------



## Mkw (20 March 2018)

I assume you didn't get the saddle from the previous owner, when you bought the horse?

A different girth might help. But in general the saddle should be able to keep in place without any special "extras" when just doing regular work. So I would really talk to a saddler, get the saddle checked out and maybe get a different girth if necessary.


----------



## Silver Connemara (21 March 2018)

I did get the saddle with the horse, but I will definitely get it checked!
Thanks guys


----------



## tallyho! (21 March 2018)

DEfinitely get it checked, and check the position. Some saddles slip back because they are too far forward in the first place. Remember that the points have to either clear the shoulder blades or allow the shoulder blades to slip easily underneath otherwise it's nigh on uncomfortable.


----------



## Shay (21 March 2018)

A different girth would not lead a correctly fitted saddle to slip.  Either its a little far forward anyway or it doesn't actually fit.  Or indeed both.  A breast girth is an emergency measure - but as others have said are not comfortable for long term use.  You need a saddler I'm afraid.


----------



## sbloom (23 March 2018)

It may be too wide or some other fitting issue, if the horse has no distinct girth groove, and/or is herring gutted, then a very wide grippy girth, and choosing the right girth straps (usually rearward mounted straps) will all potentially help.  Definitely get it checked.


----------



## Silver Connemara (24 March 2018)

Thanks guys!
I have just got it checked and the saddler made a few adjustments,
It doesn&#8217;t slip now so thanks for everyone&#8217;s advice!


----------



## Red-1 (24 March 2018)

Silver Connemara said:



			Thanks guys!
I have just got it checked and the saddler made a few adjustments,
It doesn&#8217;t slip now so thanks for everyone&#8217;s advice!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!


----------

